# vaginal swelling after weaning?!?



## shanti (Jan 2, 2002)

:







:







:

Hi all, I am wondering if any other mothers out there who breastfed at least 3 years, experienced strange bodily fluctuations after weaning? My daughter just weaned after 3 years of nursing and since then, mostly just at night, my whole vaginal canal has been swollen. Just before my daughter weaned we only nursed at night, just once a night, maybe twice a night, and we took a long time to cut back gradually. I am very confused, and a little scared; I've had the sore breasts too, but that's not so surprising; I've been to the doctor and there is no sign of infection....(although now I have a yeast infection...yuck!) I feel so out of wack since the weaning, has anyone else experienced anything like this?? I'm usually quite healthy, and I exercise, eat well, etc...
I appreciate any thoughts on this!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I am going to also make a copy of this thread over to Health and Healing, maybe someone might have some ideas.

Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Is it painful swelling? The estrogen in the vagina is sharply decreased while nursing, causing tissues to thin out quite a bit. You're probably having a resurgence of estrogen, which would plump up those tissues and contribute to sore breasts as well.


----------



## shanti (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi, Shanti here again; and Yes! it is a rather painful sensation that goes along with the swelling; I did not know that about the decrease in Estrogen in the vagina during nursing. So, that may very well be the case...it makes a lot of sense; I've been feeling kind of worried that something really serious is wrong, even though the doctors find nothing there. Thankyou for this tidbit, it's so nice to know even the various possible causes. (and I don't think there are many)
I appreciate all the input!


----------

